# Applewood Smoked Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2005)

Gotta co-worker that has requested a couple pounds of pulled chicken.  So I halved four whole fryer chickens about 3.5lbs each, rubbed liberally with WolfeRub and smoked using applewood (thanks, Bill the Grill Guy).  Pulled all the meat off the bones, added more WolfeRub and mixed in some Sweet Baby Rays.  It turned out great!

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welc ... GTdy0Yt2gY


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

******! Now I'm hongry again!!  =P~  Looks great!!

Hey, since I designed that WolfeRub Label, can I get another batch of it??  [-o<


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 26, 2005)

Chicken looks great and you might want to try to keep the little girl out of the Wild Turkey, don't seem to be agreeing with her. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 26, 2005)

Must be nice to have the kind of capacity...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Must be nice to have the kind of capacity...


Yeah, C can hold her own on that WT, can't she..Or, did you mean Lulu??  #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 27, 2005)

<sigh> time to thaw out some bird.  :!:  =D> 
Looks great!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Must be nice to have the kind of capacity...



Greg, I already need a bigger pit!  Just when I think I have enough room, I run out!!!

I pulled all of the wings off of the birds to save for a snack for football today!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1235gzfn]Must be nice to have the kind of capacity...



Greg, I already need a bigger pit!  Just when I think I have enough room, I run out!!!

I pulled all of the wings off of the birds to save for a snack for football today![/quote:1235gzfn]

Ha! Just hook em, and "reel em in!" A WSM must be a"gateway" smoker!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Larry, are you cooking with mostly wood? Or, mostly charcoal?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Larry, are you cooking with mostly wood? Or, mostly charcoal?



All wood Dave, except a bed of charcoal to get things going.


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Isn't that apple _wonderful? _ I like the way the different woods look! Apple is particularly beautiful! So is cherry! Have you tried maple yet? It is truly distinctive. Has a true aroma of maple syrup. Great on chicken or fish! Apple and oak remain my faves!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yep, sugar maple is our most abundant tree here. Make for some great fall colors!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the sugar maple pellets ~ Been using them ever since I tried them last year at SmokeStock!  (Thanks Les ! ! )  There's alot here too but finding someone that has it separated from the rest of the mixed firewood is proving to be very difficult...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ******! Now I'm hongry again!!  =P~  Looks great!!
> 
> Hey, since I designed that WolfeRub Label, can I get another batch of it??  [-o<


OK, what's going on here??? Let's try this again...

So, I guess no answer means 'NO'.........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 29, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":ha2tkit9]******! Now I'm hongry again!!  =P~  Looks great!!
> 
> Hey, since I designed that WolfeRub Label, can I get another batch of it??  [-o<


OK, what's going on here??? Let's try this again...

So, I guess no answer means 'NO'.........[/quote:ha2tkit9]

I thought I answered you via Yahoo Messenger the other night.  #-o   I'll send you some probably towards the end of the week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":19bmx613][quote="The Joker":19bmx613]******! Now I'm hongry again!!  =P~  Looks great!!
> 
> Hey, since I designed that WolfeRub Label, can I get another batch of it??  [-o<


OK, what's going on here??? Let's try this again...

So, I guess no answer means 'NO'.........[/quote:19bmx613]

I thought I answered you via Yahoo Messenger the other night.  #-o   I'll send you some probably towards the end of the week.[/quote:19bmx613]
Yeah, you did ~ I just want witnesses. :grin:


----------



## zilla (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Larry, thats some nice bird there. The color is perfect. How crispy was the skin? Also with out giving away any secrets how did you come up with your rub? I make my own rub as well and I'm curious how went about developing yours.


----------

